# Ownership change only took 22 days! World record?



## philemer (Apr 15, 2016)

Bought my first Wyndham contract on 3/24 and it's in my name as of today! I'm shocked after all the posts saying it could take 2 to 4 months. Yahoo!

I appreciate all the help with multiple questions.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 27, 2016)

The same thing happened to me. Within 31 days. Yeah Us!


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 2, 2016)

ok..jealous.  We are going on month 4


----------



## chapjim (May 4, 2016)

*Not A Record*

I posted this on November 2, 2013:

"eBay auction for 500K at Bonnet Creek ended October 12th. Points appeared in my account on November 1st -- less than three weeks later.

Seller was tttimeshares."


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2016)

I may have the worlds record in the other direction  The deal was struck in March 2015 and I still dont have the points  in fact its not even with wyndham yet... so 13 months and counting


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 4, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I may have the worlds record in the other direction  The deal was struck in March 2015 and I still dont have the points  in fact its not even with wyndham yet... so 13 months and counting



Oh no!   I hope ours doesn't go that long!!!


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 4, 2016)

Is there someone within Wyndham to call to see where in the process we are?  The person we purchased from is not great with answering emails.


----------



## ronparise (May 4, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> Oh no!   I hope ours doesn't go that long!!!



im sure it wont... this one was a comedy of errors, some of them mine


----------



## scootr5 (May 4, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> Is there someone within Wyndham to call to see where in the process we are?  The person we purchased from is not great with answering emails.





If you have the contract number you can call owner services and ask, but about all they'll tell you is the date they received it and to expect it to take 6-8 weeks from then.


----------



## rickaffeldt (May 5, 2016)

I would like to sell my Wyndham Bonnet Creek bi-annual even year 250k points. Where do I list without being scammed or bothered by scammers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansyr2514 (May 9, 2016)

ok...so you guys won't believe this.    The first timeshare I purchased back in Feb is still in the process.  However, I purchased and additional timeshare on April 20th, submitted the ppwk on 4/22 and received my Deed today.  Woo hoo!


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2016)

rickaffeldt said:


> I would like to sell my Wyndham Bonnet Creek bi-annual even year 250k points. Where do I list without being scammed or bothered by scammers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is no such place . The scammers monitor all the sites looking for "fresh meat"

But if you offer something of value at a fair price the legitimate buyers will find you too

I suggest eBay for no other reason than that's where I have had some success selling and it's where I do most of my buying


----------



## HappyGoLucky (May 18, 2016)

*Wyndham "fixed week"*

This just in.... My resale "week" purchase took 17 days.


----------



## philemer (May 18, 2016)

HappyGoLucky said:


> This just in.... My resale "week" purchase took 17 days.



No fair. No fair.  Only "points" contracts count.


----------



## scootr5 (May 18, 2016)

I've got two going out of my account that Wyn just received today in the mail. We'll see..


----------



## HappyGoLucky (May 19, 2016)

*Forgot to mention*



philemer said:


> No fair. No fair.  Only "points" contracts count.



I forgot to mention.... I have another resale purchase I bought the same day as the other points purchase and no luck yet. Still blowing in wind at the moment. Hehe:rofl:


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2016)

I am hopeful that our closing goes quickly. It is our first Wyndham. I've signed the purchase agreement and paid, so I am told that we are in the deed prep stage. I asked about seller signatures and they said that they had power of attorney for the sellers. 

So am I waiting for closing docs to sign and have notarized?


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 8, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> I've got two going out of my account that Wyn just received today in the mail. We'll see..



And they are both gone from my account as of this morning, so that's 21 days.


----------



## buckor (Jun 8, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> And they are both gone from my account as of this morning, so that's 21 days.


And a very smooth transaction it was, too! 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jun 15, 2016)

*Still waiting....*

4.5 months later and I am still waiting for the change in ownership. My 1st, 3rd and 4th resale purchase were done within 30-60 days. Ho Hum... And wait continues.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 15, 2016)

yup..I feel ya.  Purchased one in April and I have my member number and I'm all set.  Purchased one in Feb and the sellers haven't sent their notarized ppwk in yet.  I'm getting a bit irritated.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 18, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I may have the worlds record in the other direction  The deal was struck in March 2015 and I still dont have the points  in fact its not even with wyndham yet... so 13 months and counting



Here is just a note for which any buyer should be aware. If the terms of the sale are for the buyer to pay the current yearly maintenance fee, or even half, beware.  Why?

Take this as an example, a nice fat annual contract for 500k points all available for 2016 at a medium maintenance fee of $5.50 per thousand. Then the conditions of the sale are to pay the bid, plus $699 closing, plus $299 transfer, and half a year’s maintenance fee. What’s the guarantee that you will get to use any of the 2016 points? The seller wants to be reimbursed for ½ times 500 times $5.50 or $1,375. Even if the auction goes for $1, a final cost is 1 + 699 + 299 + 1375 or $1744 for 2016 points that you may not be able to use.

You can enter you own contract size and auction requirements, but for me, I stay away from any auction where I am required to pay past or even current maintenance fees.

Jim


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok..so how long before I should be concerned. As I've mentioned we bought a resale back in February.  About a month ago we got the ppwk we needed to both have notarized and sent in to transfer the account to us.  We sent ours in immediately.  The  owners have not sent theirs in yet.  The points expire 9/30/16.  The auction stated we would receive all 2016 pts. I'm just concerned we are not going to get them in time to even put them in RCI.  Do I have reason for concern or am I just being impatient.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 21, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> Ok..so how long before I should be concerned. As I've mentioned we bought a resale back in February.  About a month ago we got the ppwk we needed to both have notarized and sent in to transfer the account to us.  We sent ours in immediately.  The  owners have not sent theirs in yet.  The points expire 9/30/16.  The auction stated we would receive all 2016 pts. I'm just concerned we are not going to get them in time to even put them in RCI.  Do I have reason for concern or am I just being impatient.



If you made payment in February, and the owner has not yet submitted the paperwork, you should have good cause to ask for your money back. Or, as an alternative, ask for a return of a portion of what you paid.

You definitely have reason for concern.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks so much. Our other timeshare purchase went much more smoothly than this one is.


----------



## buckor (Jun 21, 2016)

While I had 2 that were lightening fast, like you I have one from February that still has not hit my account. That said, it should show up any day because Wyndham received the new deed May 23....but yeah, that's frustrating.

There have been some reservations I'd liked to have made but because of a lack of point I have not been able to.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## philemer (Jun 23, 2016)

philemer said:


> Bought my first Wyndham contract on 3/24 and it's in my name as of today! I'm shocked after all the posts saying it could take 2 to 4 months. Yahoo!
> 
> I appreciate all the help with multiple questions.



Not so lucky on my second contract. It took about 6-7 weeks. No complaints, though.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 23, 2016)

We are almost at 5 mos!!! ugghhh


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 28, 2016)

So, as of today the sale has been cancelled. uggh!  Oh well, back to the drawing board


----------



## buckor (Jun 28, 2016)

I called today on ours...we signed the contract on 2/2...Wyndham told me they have all the paperwork as of 6/14 and the transfer is in progress. Man!

Sorry to hear yours got cancelled...who did it? The seller?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 28, 2016)

We did in conjunction with closing company.  They keep trying to reach the owners  but but they wouldn'r return their phone calls for over 2 months.


----------



## buckor (Jun 28, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> We did in conjunction with closing company.  They keep trying to reach the owners  but but they wouldn'r return their phone calls for over 2 months.


Sad...sorry to hear. Mind my asking what kind of contract it was?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 28, 2016)

buckor said:


> Sad...sorry to hear. Mind my asking what kind of contract it was?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



154k Wyndham ocean ridge.  Probably for the best.  The maintenance fees were a bit high.


----------



## buckor (Jun 28, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> 154k Wyndham ocean ridge.  Probably for the best.  The maintenance fees were a bit high.


Just sent you a PM...


----------



## whitewater (Jun 29, 2016)

we are 3 weeks in.  We purchased from ebay/discount timeshares.  Jason took care of us.  So far things are moving along.  Got an email today that paperwork was coming to sign/notarize.  

Hope things move along quickly.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitewater said:


> we are 3 weeks in.  We purchased from ebay/discount timeshares.  Jason took care of us.  So far things are moving along.  Got an email today that paperwork was coming to sign/notarize.
> 
> Hope things move along quickly.



Good luck!
I hope your purchase goes smoothly.  We ended up purchasing a contract last night. Hoping this one goes more quickly.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 29, 2016)

I purchased a contract from Benjamin timeshares and we've been stuck in deed prep since 5/23. I was told that the company was a bit behind. It is an even use year and I am beginning to think that I am going to lose the 210k for the year. 

I also bought a contact from Sumday. It was flying right along until I noticed the line about loan and payment information on the summary from Wyndham. That prompted me to check out official records and I only see the mortgage listed in 1996 with no satisfaction recorded.


----------



## JeffBrown (Jul 5, 2016)

*Company Response*



bendadin said:


> I purchased a contract from Benjamin timeshares and we've been stuck in deed prep since 5/23. I was told that the company was a bit behind. It is an even use year and I am beginning to think that I am going to lose the 210k for the year.
> 
> I also bought a contact from Sumday. It was flying right along until I noticed the line about loan and payment information on the summary from Wyndham. That prompted me to check out official records and I only see the mortgage listed in 1996 with no satisfaction recorded.



Timeshare loans are typically not longer than 7 years so I would be it's been paid.  Wyndham is very slow about recording fulfillments and paid filings and we think that it is almost intentional on their part as they wait for someone to complain or ask for it to be recorded.  If you'll send an email to my office they will get to work on providing you with the paid in full documentation, and if by chance it's not we'll get you an immediate refund.  Sorry we missed it before listing it.
Jeff Brown
Sumday Vacations


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 6, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> If you have the contract number you can call owner services and ask, but about all they'll tell you is the date they received it and to expect it to take 6-8 weeks from then.



I called today about my week and was told they hadn't received the copy of the signed deed yet. So while on the phone I emailed them another copy. 

Then I asked to speak with a manager to ask other questions related to the week that this person couldn't answer and the manager told me they HAD received the deed last week. 

So now the waiting game begins....


----------



## buckor (Jul 6, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> I called today about my week and was told they hadn't received the copy of the signed deed yet. So while on the phone I emailed them another copy.
> 
> Then I asked to speak with a manager to ask other questions related to the week that this person couldn't answer and the manager told me they HAD received the deed last week.
> 
> So now the waiting game begins....


For my last contract to hit my account Wyndham received all the paperwork on 6/14...the contract hit my account 7/1...


----------



## whitewater (Jul 6, 2016)

whitewater said:


> we are 3 weeks in.  We purchased from ebay/discount timeshares.  Jason took care of us.  So far things are moving along.  Got an email today that paperwork was coming to sign/notarize.
> 
> Hope things move along quickly.




Just got a call from the closing company.  Paperwork was sent on July 1.  Should be arriving any day.  Sign, notarize, mail to wyndham and email copy to closing company.  


So far, so good. fingers crossed.


----------

